# My Wiki Contributions



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 20, 2012)

*CPU/GPU Wiki Contributions*

hey guys I wanted to share some of my contributions, and  also ask to improve (or request) <-- I will do it for you, I created a new template for all intel microarchitectures page, here is the template in action

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P5_(microarchitecture)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P6_(microarchitecture)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_M_(microarchitecture) <-- New!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enhanced_Pentium_M_(microarchitecture)<-- New!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NetBurst_(microarchitecture)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Core_(microarchitecture)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nehalem_(microarchitecture)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Westmere_(Microarchitecture) <-- New!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandy_Bridge_(microarchitecture)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ivy_Bridge_(microarchitecture))
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haswell_(microarchitecture)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broadwell_(Microarchitecture) <-- New!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skylake_(microarchitecture)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skymont_(Microarchitecture) <-- New!

tell me what ya think ^^,

I have also recreated the Nvidia and AMD gpu templates for EVERY series of gpu on wiki check my page to see my contributions on that

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Matthew_Anthony_Smith

Also new template to TPU GPU Database Stats  xD!


----------



## Maban (Aug 20, 2012)

Did somebody mention logos? http://i.cubeupload.com/TQnAWC.png Go ahead, zoom in. You know you want to. I don't know why, and I know it's weird, but I keep opening up this file just to look at the pretty logos.

The logos for i3/i5/i7/Xeon are the same for Ivy and Sandy.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 20, 2012)

Maban said:


> Did somebody mention logos? http://i.cubeupload.com/TQnAWC.png Go ahead, zoom in. You know you want to. I don't know why, and I know it's weird, but I keep opening up this file just to look at the pretty logos.
> 
> The logos for i3/i5/i7/Xeon are the same for Ivy and Sandy.



haha they are so high res that they look like crap when small, very strange


----------



## Maban (Aug 20, 2012)

I honestly wanted them bigger, but GIMP+Ghostscript would only go so far with the EPS.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 20, 2012)

Maban said:


> I honestly wanted them bigger, but GIMP+Ghostscript would only go so far with the EPS.



I send W1zz a message so waiting for that, I know that the logos are the same, what I meant to say was I was waiting to see which logo someone could find that represents the entire lineup in 1 logo, I guess it would be the plain white boarderless logo


----------



## Maban (Aug 20, 2012)

Just use the i7 logo. Flagships are meant to represent aren't they?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 20, 2012)

Maban said:


> Just use the i7 logo. Flagships are meant to represent aren't they?



yea I guess so, im not trippin over it, check out the new sandy bridge template


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 20, 2012)

I have just cleaned up the Nehalem microarchitecture page and  made westmare its own page 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nehalem_(microarchitecture)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Westmere_(Microarchitecture)


----------



## Maban (Aug 20, 2012)

They look nice and all, but it's Westm*e*re.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 21, 2012)

I have now completed the templates for P5, P6, NetBurst, Intel Core, Nehalem, Westmere, Sandy Bridge, Ivy Bridge, Haswell, Broadwell, Skylake, and Skymont xD, I added a side panel listing them all on my wiki user page


----------



## erocker (Aug 21, 2012)

Edit your previous posts. Please don't double post/post within 24 hours of your previous post. 

Thanks!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 27, 2013)

my contributions have gone a long way since my last post, check em out and also my wiki page

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Matthew_Anthony_Smith


----------

